# SF Bay Area, CA



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey,

I' m looking for a couple of players for a game I am running on Sundays in the SF Bay Area.  I live in Oakland...we will either be playing at my house or at a player's loft in San Francisco.

We're mostly in our 30s.  The game has only run twice.  It's a swashbuckling tale of castaways marooned on a lush tropical isle full of danger.  So far the PCs have fought off a boarding attempt from a ghost ship full of skeleton pirates, been marooned on the island after running aground in a storm, built a camp with their fellow castaways (sailors and refugees from a failed colony), explored their immediate surroundings, fought off attacks by wild beasts, descended (briefly) into a giant ant nest near an old ruin, and parleyed with Simon, the Monkey King, and his band of baboons.

The campaign may make use of the Rappan Athuk and Tomb of Absynthor adventures from Necromancer Games.  I prefer players who can play the majority of Sundays.  The campaign themes are survival, exploration, and eventual escape from the mysterious island.

Email me at kenmtraveller@yahoo.com if you're interested in playing. 

Ken McKinney


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Aug 5, 2002)

*hello?*

I thought the SF Bay Area was Geek Mecca!  Doesn't anyone want to play in my game?

Ken


----------



## zhouj (Aug 5, 2002)

*Perhaps.....*

Maybe SF Bay Area is one but San Francisco and Oakland aren't the only areas, and it's probably Silicon Valley that's the home of geeks and nerds. I live in Sunnyvale, CA but I don't have a driver's license and I probably wouldn't drive a hour to play D&D, simply not worth it. I can always just post something in the local gaming store. Another problem is that not one playing D&D in any region checks this webboard.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 7, 2002)

zhouj,

Thats not true, I'm in the Bay Area and check this board about once a week to see whats going on.  

Helleyes,
As of right now I already have 2 groups I game with, and if I tried for three, my wife would kill me.  

But, I did meet a gentelman and his wife on this board, that are new to the area that I'm going to email this thread to.  THey have a gmae at a local store but it seems to be having its ups and downs.

JDragon


----------



## Valen (Aug 9, 2002)

I am the aforementioned gentleman.  My wife and I only recently moved to the area.  I recently took the CA bar, but I won't get my results for 4+ months so in-between job searches, I have some free time on my hands.  

My wife games in my Thursday night game in Concord (We live in Pittsburg). She works long and sporadic hours during the week (and some weekends), so she and I try to spend as much time together on the weekends as possible.  She has only made it to about half of my Thursday games.

I have seen some weekend games (Saturday or Sunday) advertised in the area, and talked it over with her, but she doesn't want to commit to an ongoing game on the weekend as she and I spend that time catching up or exploring the area which we haven't had much time to do with the bar and her job.  I too am reluctant to commit to a weekend game that meets much more than once a month or so.

Ideally, I am looking for a group that meets sometime during the day during the week.  Otherwise, I could play in a weekend game, but only on a sporadic basis (maybe once a month).  

Let me know if you'd be interested in a daytime game during the week or a once a month weekend player.  Leave a message on this board if you are.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey,

My game has actually filled up at this point, I think.

Thanks, though!

Ken


----------



## Valen (Aug 10, 2002)

Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> *Hey,
> 
> My game has actually filled up at this point, I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Aug 17, 2002)

It's a bit late for this post but anyone in the Bay Area that wants to find players or a game should check out the Bay Area Role Playing Society's page. It's a great way to find a game or gamers.

www.bayrps.com


----------



## Valen (Aug 21, 2002)

Not too late at all.  I checked out the site and I've already been in contact with at least one gamer through the site.  Thank you very much for posting the site and I suggest that others check out the Bay Area Role Playing Society page too.


----------



## garyh (Aug 21, 2002)

*Sacramento help!!*

I've got my own ad up in this forum, but does anyone know if there's a Bay Area RPS-type thing in Sacramento?  I searched for "Dungeons Dragons Sacramento" on Google, and all I got back was S and M organizations.    Funny, how the word "Dungeon" skews search results...


----------



## WhtKnyte (Sep 2, 2002)

Am also looking for a couple of players for a campaign meeting in Martinez every other Friday.  Players in their 30's.  If interested drop me a line at crbeal@peoplepc.com.


----------



## BlackJaw (Sep 5, 2002)

Bay area has plenty of gamers... now the north bay, up here in Marin, its another story.

People tend to hide it a lot.  For most people up here in Marin life has a lot to do with image.  I've had a hell of time getting players in the past.


----------



## Valen (Sep 7, 2002)

I thought I'd let people know that I am running a Scarred Lands game Mondays noon until 5ish at Warmasters game shop in Concord.    Drop a line here if you are interested.  

Also, a friend of mine is starting up a Romulan Star Trek campaign in the Concord area.  Again, chime in it interested.  (There is no set time yet).


----------

